# Ephedrine / Yohimbine Cycles



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi all,

I have searched but there are so many conflicting statements I figured I'd do a post and hope for something abit more conclusive.

I'm currently on ECA but I hold a lot of weight on my love handles and lower back which I've heard Yohimbine is good for. So I've acquired some 2.5mg caps.

I know I have to build up to the recommended dosage of 0.2mg per kg however conflicting information has confused me in terms of how to cycle?

Some people say throw it all together and do ECY stack, some say do 2 weeks E and 2 weeks Y and repeat. Some say that as they target the same receptors to do one then break then the other.

Just wondering if anyone has had experience with this and could recommend a good way to cycle these?

Thanks


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am interested in this also. I have read the ECY stack is pretty hard going, and that E works on the same receptors as Y, so taking Y at the end of an ECA is pointless. How much of this is true, I do not know.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Read this link, written by an expert on the subject (Lyle McDonald):

http://thinksteroids.com/articles/ephedrine-caffeine-aspirin-yohimbine/


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Lyle! I wish he had a youtube channel.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I love it when he goes off on his rants! He's a funny guy, but also an incredibly knowledgeable guy.

Thanks for reps!


----------

